# Hope - Day 150 - Twins



## Epona142

I can't believe it's nearly time again! How exciting!

We're going on Hope's second due date (she bred twice) because it obviously can't be her first due date that's correct. So here we are, day 140.

Sorry the abysmal pics, she was being a brat and I didn't have anyone to hold her.




























Looking at pictures from last year, she seems to be right on par. The udder needs to fill more, but it was about the same last year, as far as I can tell. I didn't shave her this year so its harder to see. She went on day 149 last year, two bucklings and a stillborn.

We're praying for at least one beautiful little :girl: I can keep!


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: Hope - Day 140*

Love her expression! 
Can't wait to see what she gives you! :dance: 
I'm thinking twins.


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Hope - Day 140*

She's a right spoiled brat. She thought I had a marshmallow for her and tried to eat the camera.

She wasn't much larger last year, and she had three full sized kids, including the stillborn. So it's bound to be a surprise! I expect twins but I'll wait around to make sure hehe.


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Hope - Day 140*

I say twins but yah triplets arent out of the question.

Hope she kids easily for you


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Hope - Day 140*

She did an awesome job last year, they slipped out easier than spitting watermelon seeds...hopefully she does the same this year!

And during the day preferably...in the warm sunshine. :wink:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Hope - Day 140*

Looking good! Babies before you know it! Thinking pink.


----------



## jdgray716

*Re: Hope - Day 140*

Any day now, and I am with twins. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## liz

*Re: Hope - Day 140*

She looks great! And I hope she gives you what you want and when you want them :wink:


----------



## shanzone2001

*Re: Hope - Day 140*

How exciting!!! :leap:


----------



## myfainters

*Re: Hope - Day 140*

Can't wait to see them! :- )

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Hope - Day 140*

No real change today, just very soft ligaments. :sleeping:


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Hope - Day 140*

No change today either! Ligaments are more firm though. She's going to keep me guessing all week.

:whatgoat:


----------



## BetterBuckskins

*Re: Hope - Day 140*

She's just following the code! :laugh:


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Hope - Day 140*

Ligaments in between soft and hard today.

Fine by me, its blowing nasty cold wind today. :snowhat:


----------



## pelicanacresMN

*Re: Hope - Day 140*

Best of luck for a healthy easy delivery & strong kids! Everyone else seems to be having doe kids so far this year so can't wait to hear what you end up with!


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: Hope - Day 140*

She's gonna make sure you go nuts before she drops those kids for you! 
:laugh:


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Hope - Day 140*

Oh yes! Absolutely.

I let her and Rudy out for a little while to have a quick snack while I did some outside work. Hope has really plumped up! Her belly nearly drags the ground, she doesn't go out, she goes down! A really deep doe.



















Her udder has some work to do though. It's being slow this year! Maybe she will be like Rudy, and have no udder change this time, until all of a sudden BOOM huge udder twenty minutes before starting to push.

:roll:


----------



## liz

*Re: Hope - Day 143 - New Pics*

She is a deep girl, I wouldn't be surprised if she gave you :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: !


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Hope - Day 143 - New Pics*

I can hope right?

Bring on the doelings! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Hope - Day 143 - New Pics*

Some udder growth, firm ligaments.


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Hope - Day 148 - Possible Labor Starting*

She's either pretending to be in early labor, or really dragging it out.

But then again she was in light labor, oh 3-4 hours last year?

She cries when I leave, but I'm taking a break.

No active labor.

:hair:


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Hope - Day 148 - Possible Labor Starting*

Good -- because sometimes they jsut need you to leave because you are a distraction, no matter how much they want you there


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Hope - Day 148 - Possible Labor Starting*

She's apparently changed her mind about kidding tonight. Settled down and started stuffing her face. So she can be by herself until she gets on with it.


----------



## liz

*Re: Hope - Day 148 - Changed her mind*

She'll wait til you are ready for sleep then decide to keep you up :coffee2:


----------



## heathersboers

*Re: Hope - Day 148 - Changed her mind*

Next thing you know-you'll hear a small squeaky maaaaaaaaa!!!! :lovey:


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Hope - Day 148 - Changed her mind*

I don't think we'll have anything tonight, maybe early in the morning or tomorrow.

Just when I could have used the pick-me-up too.

Ah well, they will still be worth it when they come.


----------



## liz

*Re: Hope - Day 148 - Changed her mind*

I am guessing that Hope decided to make you wait longer for those babies.


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Hope - Day 148 - Changed her mind*

You guessed right!

I've put them out on the pasture. She has no ligs, but was insistent on going out for grub. I'll be keeping a close eye on her.

If she wants to have babies in the cozy house, she'd better hurry up, because it's getting warm again here and my brother is coming Tuesday and well...that's supposed to be his future room.

:laugh:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Hope - Day 148 - Changed her mind*

:crazy:


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Hope - Day 148 - Changed her mind*

Silly girl! Well I hope she goes soon


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Hope - Day 148 - Changed her mind*

She's posty, and thinking about kidding. Again.

It's a lovely day, so until nightfall or she decides to get serious, her butt is staying outside. I believe tonight is the last day it's going to get SERIOUS cold, although I may put the heat lamp outside for the future nights when I move them back out. Just in case.

ETA: Off eating again, stuffing her gut. :hair:


----------



## liz

*Re: Hope - Day 149 - Posty, thinking about it (Again)*

Posty is a good sign, I have noticed that once they get that peg legged look, it's usually no more than 12 hours.


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Hope - Day 149 - Posty, thinking about it (Again)*

This is from just now.

:clap:










She needs to hurry up, because I'm going to gone most of Tuesday, and I don't want to be worrying!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Hope - Day 149 - White Goo*

Does she normally double her udder? She looks like it could be bigger before she kids. She maybe holding out on you for tomorrow babies. Good luck!


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Hope - Day 149 - White Goo*

It's very tight; she has a small udder. Because I didn't shave her I can't tell how it compares to last year, but it never got HUGE, I remember my thread, I posted a picture of her udder and the general consensus was "She's got a few days yet" and she kidded that evening.

So we'll have to see. I checked on her a bit ago and she is quite unhappy, a lot of grunting when she moves around and looking preoccupied.

I still think she might try to drag it out longer though, stubborn goat!

:ROFL:


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Hope - Day 149 - White Goo*

She's standing staring at the back door like, "Time to come in now, Mommy."

:sleeping:


----------



## liz

*Re: Hope - Day 149 - White Goo*

Heres to having kids on the ground by this time tomorrow! :cheers:


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Hope - Day 149 - White Goo*

She's going back and forth, one minute looks like she wants to get started, squats, etc.

Next minute she plops down and starts stuffing her face.

:crazy:

I'm checking on her every two hours or so. She's had more goo since earlier.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm

*Re: Hope - Day 149 - White Goo*

So any progress over night? Are you too busy playing with your new kids to update us? :laugh:


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Hope - Day 149 - White Goo*

I have just taken a peek, and there are no kids! Stubborn goat!

I will give her a better check over in a little while, and either decide to let her out onto the pasture or possibly keep her in.

I have to be gone most of the day tomorrow, so she is putting me in a right temper!

:GAAH:


----------



## SterlingAcres

*Re: Hope - Day 150 - Holding them in*

You're going to need a drink soon. lol Hopefully you'll have babies by this afternoon. :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Hope - Day 150 - Holding them in*

OOOOOO that darn bugger :angry:


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Hope - Day 150 - Holding them in*

We might be having contractions. There was a general freak out when I tried to put Rudy out, so I put her back. Will be keeping a CLOSE eye on her.


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Hope - Day 150 - Holding them in*

oh I hope so ray:


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Hope - Day 150 - Holding them in*

VERY posty, strutted udder, white goo, back arching, stretching out a little when laying down.

And cried a sad whiny maa when I left.

Third time is the charm, right?


----------



## Lawanda

*Re: Hope - Day 150 - Holding them in*

Sounds like soooooooon!!! :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Hope - Day 150 - Holding them in*

Come on Hope.... you can do it.... :hug: :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

*Re: Hope - Day 150 - Holding them in*

Sounds like babies soon! Come on Hope!


----------



## Epona142

*Re: Hope - Day 150 - Holding them in*

We have two very beautiful bucklings.

Once she got serious, she had the first one out in no time, and before the poor dear's legs were even free, she pushed out the other.

Great job Hope!














































Not very good pictures but you get the idea. Lovely little babies, some brown on this this year like mommy, which the bucklings last year lacked.

Now, I will admit I was crushed they are both bucklings. I have produced eight kids, and *all eight* have been bucklings.

I really wanted to keep a doeling from Hope this go around but...perhaps next time. They arrived (finally) safe and healthy. I am grateful for that!


----------



## liz

CONGRATULATIONS

Sorry you got both boys, but hey...they are GORGEOUS!!!!

Is Buckly their daddy?


----------



## Dover Farms

Congrats!! They are so darn cute!  Too bad they are bucklings. :roll:


----------



## SterlingAcres

Sorry they are both boys, but they're gorgeous! Congrats :kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## Epona142

Yes he is. She is the last doe to kid (other than possibly the two does I sold, Snowflake and Cowbell, though I highly doubt it) that I bred him too.

As handsome as he was, I'm glad I sold him. He produced 10 bucklings, 3 doelings while I had him.

Funnily enough, I own two of the doelings, one is coming home soon as we pick her up, and the other we're waiting until she grows more, she's a tiny thing like her dam.


Thank you for all the compliments! They are gorgeous and already interested in checking me out. It will be hard to let them go.


----------



## StaceyRosado

congrats Kristina! :leap:


----------



## Epona142

Afterbirth has been passed and they are all snoozing now. The one with the white patch on his head is already a favorite.

I'm glad America will be coming home soon so I won't feel so sad when they go.


----------



## helmstead

:stars:


----------



## SDK

those kids are ADORABLE!!! witth all these babies being born i'm getting jealous!


----------



## Lawanda

Awww they sure are SWEET!!!! I am glad all went well!!!!!


----------



## myfainters

Congrats! They are adorable! :lovey: I am one of those weirdos That LOVES bucks! LOL I have been so bummed that we only have one. I'm hoping Tira has 2! LOL


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

Awwwwwww what adorable babies! Congrats!!!


----------



## RowdyKidz

Congrats!!!
I'm sorry you got more boys though.


----------



## KW Farms

Beautiful baby boys!!! Congrats!! And they are flashy too!


----------



## Idahodreamer

Very cute! Are you going to try for a doeling one more time or giving up? It might have been the buck and not her. :shrug:


----------



## Epona142

She's got some years ahead of her yet, so we'll get that doeling!

We'll be finding a new buck though, lol. He's produced 10/3 to the bucklings.

Probably we'll get doelings out of Rudy and I won't want to keep one, since she is so small and her ears are wrong. We'll see though, she was bred (hopefully) to a lovely buck.


----------



## Idahodreamer

:thumb: yeah your doeling has got to be in the future somewhere....maybe she got lost... 

lol, I had the opposite situation. I bought a lamancha who had only given her previous ownerboys (5 at that! :shocked: ) and I owned her for about 3 years and she gave only gave me doelings.


----------



## toth boer goats

congrats... they are very cute....  :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa

Congrats! Sorry that they're both boys, but man are they CUTE!


----------



## Epona142

I agree, they are the CUTEST. My favorite I'm calling "Spot" (Yeah I know, really original right?) and his super cute brother, O'Mally.

I'll be borrowing a beautiful little buck at the end of the year, maybe HE will give me my doelings!

:laugh:


----------



## RunAround

CONGRATS! :wahoo: :kidblue: :kidblue: :wahoo:


----------

